# Not sure if everyone knows but...



## Clay3063 (Jan 25, 2017)

The wife went to town this morning to run a few errands including dropping 3 SFRB of at the Post Office. I don't know how much the medium and large rates went up but the Small boxes went from 6.80 to 7.18 to ship. 
Just giving everyone a heads up. 

50% of the boxes I get through the USPS are damaged on the outside in some manner. And they still raise their rates. 99% of all thefts involving USPS mail and parcels are by USPS employees. And they still raise their rates.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2017)

That's what no competition does. And government subsidies. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2017)

Tony said:


> That's what no competition does. And government subsidies. Tony



Actually Tony, the USPS is the one department that has to self fund. No tax dollars go to the USPS. 

I've been looking into UPS and FedEx as possible alternatives but the hangup out here in the sticks is I'd have to pick just one or two days a week to ship on for pickups...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Actually Tony, the USPS is the one department that has to self fund. No tax dollars go to the USPS.
> 
> I've been looking into UPS and FedEx as possible alternatives but the hangup out here in the sticks is I'd have to pick just one or two days a week to ship on for pickups...



I stand corrected then. I thought they were subsidized. That makes it even more puzzling as to why they suck so bad...


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2017)

Tony said:


> I stand corrected then. I thought they were subsidized. That makes it even more puzzling as to why they suck so bad...



It's pretty simple actually, I spoke a bit with a postmaster here that has been with USPS about 30 years. Back in the day before E-mail and the internet the volume of mail was considerably higher and the income was there to pay decent wages and keep equipment up to date. With the dramatic drop in volume of regular mail they USPS has had to both raise rates and cut costs. A lot of jobs outside major metros are farmed out to independent contractors who work for crap wages and no bennefits (Our post office has two part timers that get no bennies and no job security and aren't actually considered employees of the USPS) Eventually they are going to have to completely restructure or UPS and FedEx will move into that market once the USPS prices get high enough they are no longer competitive (Might as well wait for USPS to do the price raises instead of lowering prices to get into the market) Next thing we're going to see is a lot of small towns losing carrier service and/or their post office and then folks will all have to get PO Boxes just to get mail.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 25, 2017)

*American taxpayers give an $18 billion gift to the post office every year*

*Link http://fortune.com/2015/03/27/us-postal-service/*

*Just cause. This is the reality, they are supposed to self fund but.....*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2017)

Fsyxxx said:


> *American taxpayers give an $18 billion gift to the post office every year*
> 
> *Link http://fortune.com/2015/03/27/us-postal-service/*
> 
> *Just cause. This is the reality, they are supposed to self fund but.....*



We're not actually handing them cash, yes they get some advantages that give them an edge in the marketplace, also, the labor cost thing, I'd be interested to see current numbers as that article was two years ago.


----------



## Ray D (Jan 25, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> The wife went to town this morning to run a few errands including dropping 3 SFRB of at the Post Office.
> 
> 99% of all thefts involving USPS mail and parcels are by USPS employees.



Is that a fact? I'm sure internal theft is a problem but 99%. I have never heard that before.


----------



## CWS (Jan 25, 2017)

Pray for America. that's all that's left to do. Just say'n

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2017)

I didn't know Media Mail was redefine either. Took a box of paperbacks to the PO to mail to my brother in Colorado. Was expecting about a $8 rate. Shocked me when I was told only educational books can go media now. Cost me $25.97


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> I didn't know Media Mail was redefine either. Took a box of paperbacks to the PO to mail to my brother in Colorado. Was expecting about a $8 rate. Shocked me when I was told only educational books can go media now. Cost me $25.97



What??? that sounds like a crock.


----------

